# PDF Ausdruck - Fette Zeilen



## flogy92 (18. März 2009)

Guten Morgen miteinander

Ich habe folgendes Problem: Wenn ich am Netzwerkdrucker ein PDF Dokument (per Adobe Acrobat Reader) drucken möchte, sind manche Zeilen komischerweise fett gedruckt. Wenn ich dasselbe Dokument allerdings einem Kollegen zum Ausdrucken (auf demselben Drucker) gebe, klappt alles prima.

Den Drucker und sogar den Treiber habe ich bereits neu installiert. Den PDF Reader habe ich ebenfalls geupdatet. Woran könnte das denn liegen?

Es ist ziemlich dringend, bitte also möglichst viele Lösungsvorschläge posten! Vielen Dank 


MfG flogy92


----------

